# Please Help.. Which Meds/Injections Induce A Bleed - Late Period??



## mrs.t (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi ladies

All set to go Prague 8 July for Donor IVF and just waiting my protocol however now over 3 wks late on my period. I would hasten to add I'm not pregnant did do a test to rule this out! Clinic has suggested a Czech Progesterone Injection called Agolutin, 120mg and taken Intra Muscular. However this isnt a med available in UK. Been my GP this evening and she was very confused as to why they'd prescribe a Progesterone Injection and said this doesnt induce a period but purely withdrawal bleed? Doesnt understand as to why they dont just put me on BCP and start the protocol from that??

Any advice would be greaty appreciated ... seemed happy to prescribe as long as she knows it is the right thing! Any ideas what fertility centres/docs would use here??


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

In this country the clinics would prescribe 5 days of provera (medroxyprogesterone) to induce a withdrawal bleed. The idea is that they just want to clear out the old lining and grow a fresh one before a treatment cycle. The pill does the same thing - induces a withdrawal bleed. Sometimes they use the pill to co-ordinate you with the donor. Basically they would keep you on it until they want to induce the bleed rather than purely 21 days with 7 days off as normal. You normally bleed around 3-5 days after stopping the hormones so they can get the timing right. They may also give you down regulation medication so that both you and the donor have no hormones of your own, all are under the control of the clinic, and you can start rebuilding the lining at the same time - her with the stimming injections and you with oestrogen tablets.

It is the sudden drop in progesterone levels that causes the lining to shed.


----------

